# Passengers read my driver profile OUT LOUD.



## Jcewr17 (Feb 15, 2017)

Last night I picked up two white chicks from a famous ramen place where I usually drive and as I turned their block, I saw both of them already waving at me and smiling from afar. It felt kind of staged like an Uber tv advertisement kind of thing lol. They get in the car and introduced themselves to me. I start the ride and noticed it was a short ride towards their destination. After about 2 mins of driving, one of the chick asked "hey, did you know I can blow your mind if I tell you how many rides you've done for Uber already?" I played along even though I already know the answer to that and asked her for the exact numbers. She goes "You have done a whopping 717 rides since you started driving for Uber". I go, oh that's good to know, I do this on the side to supplement my income it's kind of like my part-time job. Then the other girl took the phone from her friends hand and started reading my profile out loud. "4.9! Over 200 star rating! Over 40 excellent sercvice stars! Over 25 great conversations! And she went on and on and read every single word in my profile. I just played along with it until we got to their destination. The main passenger handed me a $5 bill and told me if she had more cash she would give me more tip. So I told her about the new in-app tipping option and she acted so surprised and said she didn't know about it. She stood by the door and told me to wait. She then went ahead and told me she gave me 5 stars and mentioned she gave me another $5 tip in the app. That ride was my final consecutive trip I needed for that batch and made $28 for that 5 min interesting ride. Just thought I would share.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Lol


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

It's nice when a ride is actually well worth it with appreciative passenger's that know how to show gratitude. These riders are the real 5 star riders, who can make a drivers day.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

MoreTips said:


> It's nice when a ride is actually well worth it with appreciative passenger's that know how to show gratitude. These riders are the real 5 star riders, who can make a drivers day.


I'm still waiting for one of these girls to show their "gratitude".


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I've never had anyone comment on my profile. I've never updated my rider app and can't see where that is accessed. For the question "What is your best UBER story"? I've struggled with a good answer for this. Obviously I can't be truthful, UBER wouldn't appreciate it. For now I have " I don't really have a great story. Perhaps I will after this ride"?


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

It's accessed in the driver app on the bottom right " account", then it's the first option "driver profile." This is useful because you can put what's important to you. Actually quite a few riders do read it.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Over 40 excellent service Stars? The more I see it, I can see that Uber is nothing more than a big popularity contest. A contest I feel I'm really losing.

I also noticed your profile picture shows a beautiful woman silhouette. Probably your girlfriend.


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

Hard to believe you have that many badges on 700 trips. But cool for you.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Jtdub said:


> Hard to believe you have that many badges on 700 trips. But cool for you.


I don't think it's cool.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

I had one Pax say he was impressed with my 2000 plus rides given and was well worth a tip. He didn't of course


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

My gawd! This post is the biggest humble brag ever.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Jcewr17 said:


> Last night I picked up two white chicks from a famous ramen place where I usually drive and as I turned their block, I saw both of them already waving at me and smiling from afar. It felt kind of staged like an Uber tv advertisement kind of thing lol. They get in the car and introduced themselves to me. I start the ride and noticed it was a short ride towards their destination. After about 2 mins of driving, one of the chick asked "hey, did you know I can blow your mind if I tell you how many rides you've done for Uber already?" I played along even though I already know the answer to that and asked her for the exact numbers. She goes "You have done a whopping 717 rides since you started driving for Uber". I go, oh that's good to know, I do this on the side to supplement my income it's kind of like my part-time job. Then the other girl took the phone from her friends hand and started reading my profile out loud. "4.9! Over 200 star rating! Over 40 excellent sercvice stars! Over 25 great conversations! And she went on and on and read every single word in my profile. I just played along with it until we got to their destination. The main passenger handed me a $5 bill and told me if she had more cash she would give me more tip. So I told her about the new in-app tipping option and she acted so surprised and said she didn't know about it. She stood by the door and told me to wait. She then went ahead and told me she gave me 5 stars and mentioned she gave me another $5 tip in the app. That ride was my final consecutive trip I needed for that batch and made $28 for that 5 min interesting ride. Just thought I would share.


Dude, my BS detector just went off. Screenshots of your amazing badges or it ain't true.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> My gawd! This post is the biggest humble brag ever.


What is humble brag?


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

I thought "hey, did you know I can blow your .." was going to lead into a parlor trick... I imagined one had on a glittery dress.



Nick781 said:


> I'm still waiting for one of these girls to show their "gratitude".


I had one from a foursome asking the last two minutes of the trip how much appreciation we were allowed to receive, and then her friends decided they would drop her off first and not after, to which she got upset and told her friend to make sure she showed me real hard how appreciated I was. Nothing happened obviously... I realllllly should have ignored the friends and dropped her off last.



Jtdub said:


> Hard to believe you have that many badges on 700 trips. But cool for you.


I think some markets are easier to get these in than others.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Over 40 excellent service Stars? The more I see it, I can see that Uber is nothing more than a big popularity contest. A contest I feel I'm really losing.
> 
> I also noticed your profile picture shows a beautiful woman silhouette. Probably your girlfriend.


Could be a blow up doll.....j'st saying.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Could be a blow up doll.....j'st saying.


I also noticed he is facing the sunset yet his hat is facing backwards. Thinks he's so cool.


----------



## Jcewr17 (Feb 15, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Dude, my BS detector just went off. Screenshots of your amazing badges or it ain't true.


Your BS detector is faulty bro. No need to lie, I'm just sharing a very interesting and positive experience here.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice burn on the nye sayers JCEWR17!!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Jcewr17 said:


> View attachment 151592
> View attachment 151583
> View attachment 151584
> 
> ...


Damn! Good job!

I'm known for demanding evidence for incredible stories. This was one of them.


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

Good job! Sorry I doubted your epicness.


----------



## Gmbbody (Aug 1, 2017)

I like my favorite story


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Jcewr17 said:


> Last night I picked up two white chicks from a famous ramen place where I usually drive and as I turned their block, I saw both of them already waving at me and smiling from afar. It felt kind of staged like an Uber tv advertisement kind of thing lol. They get in the car and introduced themselves to me. I start the ride and noticed it was a short ride towards their destination. After about 2 mins of driving, one of the chick asked "hey, did you know I can blow your mind if I tell you how many rides you've done for Uber already?" I played along even though I already know the answer to that and asked her for the exact numbers. She goes "You have done a whopping 717 rides since you started driving for Uber". I go, oh that's good to know, I do this on the side to supplement my income it's kind of like my part-time job. Then the other girl took the phone from her friends hand and started reading my profile out loud. "4.9! Over 200 star rating! Over 40 excellent sercvice stars! Over 25 great conversations! And she went on and on and read every single word in my profile. I just played along with it until we got to their destination. The main passenger handed me a $5 bill and told me if she had more cash she would give me more tip. So I told her about the new in-app tipping option and she acted so surprised and said she didn't know about it. She stood by the door and told me to wait. She then went ahead and told me she gave me 5 stars and mentioned she gave me another $5 tip in the app. That ride was my final consecutive trip I needed for that batch and made $28 for that 5 min interesting ride. Just thought I would share.


I wish I could like this 100 times.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Over 40 excellent service Stars? The more I see it, I can see that Uber is nothing more than a big popularity contest. A contest I feel I'm really losing.
> 
> I also noticed your profile picture shows a beautiful woman silhouette. Probably your girlfriend.


And he probably lives in a mansion and has lobster for dinner every night; while I live ontop of a bowling alley with another bowling alley above me.



Gmbbody said:


> I like my favorite story
> View attachment 151813


Careful on the cash tips part. That might catch up to you if a pax reports it to uber.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Careful on the cash tips part. That might catch up to you if a pax reports it to uber.


Why? Cash tips are allowed. They always have been.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why? Cash tips are allowed. They always have been.


Had more professionalism complaints and lower ratings when I had my tip sign up.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Had more professionalism complaints and lower ratings when I had my tip sign up.


Yeah I could see that for signs. 
But still UBER doesn't care.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yeah I could see that for signs.
> But still UBER doesn't care.


Got it  maybe I'll do a "cash tips help keep this car running and clean."


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Jufkii said:


> I had one Pax say he was impressed with my 2000 plus rides given and was well worth a tip. He didn't of course


Sarcasm?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> Sarcasm?


Nope. One of those "Darn it , thought I had some cash with me but I guess I don't" types. . Mention of the new new app tip option to him. Look of horror on face .Quick hasty silent exit from car. 3 weeks and counting and no tip. Not holding my breath waiting.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jcewr17 said:


> Last night I picked up two white chicks from a famous ramen place where I usually drive and as I turned their block, I saw both of them already waving at me and smiling from afar. It felt kind of staged like an Uber tv advertisement kind of thing lol. They get in the car and introduced themselves to me. I start the ride and noticed it was a short ride towards their destination. After about 2 mins of driving, one of the chick asked "hey, did you know I can blow your mind if I tell you how many rides you've done for Uber already?" I played along even though I already know the answer to that and asked her for the exact numbers. She goes "You have done a whopping 717 rides since you started driving for Uber". I go, oh that's good to know, I do this on the side to supplement my income it's kind of like my part-time job. Then the other girl took the phone from her friends hand and started reading my profile out loud. "4.9! Over 200 star rating! Over 40 excellent sercvice stars! Over 25 great conversations! And she went on and on and read every single word in my profile. I just played along with it until we got to their destination. The main passenger handed me a $5 bill and told me if she had more cash she would give me more tip. So I told her about the new in-app tipping option and she acted so surprised and said she didn't know about it. She stood by the door and told me to wait. She then went ahead and told me she gave me 5 stars and mentioned she gave me another $5 tip in the app. That ride was my final consecutive trip I needed for that batch and made $28 for that 5 min interesting ride. Just thought I would share.


Did your tip ever show up ?

Or did Uber keep it?



PTUber said:


> Nice burn on the nye sayers JCEWR17!!





Jcewr17 said:


> View attachment 151592
> View attachment 151583
> View attachment 151584
> 
> ...


How come i dont have a cake showing going on 3 years ?
No incintives.
No bonus.
No surge.
Now NO DAMN CAKE !

Thats all i can TAKE UBER !!!!!!

Uber either gets me a VIRTUAL CAKE

OR I QUIT !


----------

